# Seen und Flüsse bei Nautnes ?



## Cruze87 (18. Januar 2016)

Moin Moin, bin diese Jahr das erstmal in Norge zum Meeresangeln in Nautnes, das Gebiet ist lt. Karte sehr Windanfälig gerade in unserem Reise Monat den April... und da wir auch von dewr Küste kommen ( Flensburg ) wollten wir auch mal ein Tag Süßwasser beangeln
Gibt es in der Nähe von Nautnes auch Seen oder Flüsse die man Abfischen kann ? 
Und mit welchen Fischen ist dort zu Rechnen ? |kopfkrat

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten


----------



## moborie (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Seen und Flüsse bei Nautnes ?*

Falls es das Nautnes auf Oygarden ist , gibt's in der Nähe keine Flüsse , lediglich einige kleine Süßwasserseen(Teiche), die aber anglerisch keine Alternative zum Salzwasserfischen sind(wahrscheinlich auch privat bewirtschaftet)
 Allerdings gibt's bei Nautnes immer die Möglichkeit , im Meer oder im Hjeltefjord zu fischen , da ausreichend windgeschützte Stellen vorhanden sind. Auch vom Land aus kann man sehr erfolgreich angeln!
 Petri #6


----------



## Cruze87 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Seen und Flüsse bei Nautnes ?*

Jop es ist das Nautnes ca 1 Std von Bergen entfernt... lt Reise Veranstalltung soll es in der Nähe 1-2 Seen / Flüsse die frei zu efischen sind geben, wo gerne mal Forellen sind ?!


----------



## Cruze87 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Seen und Flüsse bei Nautnes ?*

Keiner ein Tipp für die Region wenn das Wetter auf der See nicht mitspielt... Wo man hingehen kann ? #c


----------



## moborie (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Seen und Flüsse bei Nautnes ?*



Cruze87 schrieb:


> Keiner ein Tipp für die Region wenn das Wetter auf der See nicht mitspielt... Wo man hingehen kann ? #c



Definitiv gibt's auf Sotra keinen Fluß !!! Der nächste liegt mind. 1,5Std entfernt !


----------



## eiswerner (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Seen und Flüsse bei Nautnes ?*

Hallo,
mit den Seen wirst im April wenig erfolg haben da ist meistens noch Eis drauf.


----------

